# Shouldn't she be weaned by now?



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

Have a 5 month old doeling that's still nursing. I bought her and her mom when she was almost 3 months and the seller told me that her mother would just push her off and wean her herself.. Well, she hasn't and I'm wondering if that's normal or what I should do. I know from having horses weaning them is important, but I don't know much about goats and weaning


----------



## russellp (Apr 10, 2013)

I would let it happen at moms discretion. There is no better sustenance than moms milk. When mom says that's enough, kid will be strong, healthy and confident with great maternal instincts to pass to the next generation. Plus the obvious financial advantage..........feed two animals for price of one.


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

Well actually the kid is eating solids too. She's been getting a little grain with her mom since I got her


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

Well actually she's eating solids too. She's been getting a little bit of grain with her mom since I bought her


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

That'll just be one fantastic, strong, kid.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I have a retired mom still nursing her over a year old kids! If the mom hasnt weaned her then you need to separate her from mom for a couple months to break that nursing habit


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

If mom is in good condition and you don't need to milk her I wouldn't worry about it. My moms nurse seven,eight months or longer..makes strong babies...but if mom is not in good condition the you will pen one of them up for a bit


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

I wasn't originally planning on milking her just yet because I wanted to do more research on milking , but I've been learned a lot now and she's still in milk so I have been thinking about trying. Just because she's still got milk..


----------



## WalshKidsGoats (Nov 27, 2012)

I bought a two year old once who was still nursing! Some moms are better than others at weaning their kids. She will be a nice strong doe!

Quality Nigerian Dwarf Goats
www.walshkidsgoats.com
Like us on Facebook!


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

i have never had any luck with my goats self weaning.and i do think its mportant to wean them by this age. they no longer need the milk and it can delay rumen development. as well as dragging mum down. on tje finance thing it is actually more economical to feed the two separately, as milk production.is a very inefficient prpcess. hence why early.weaning is recommended during drought for ommercial livestock producers. 

personally i would separate them.


----------



## RedGate (Dec 7, 2012)

I think it's great to see older kids still nursing, nor do I believe it hinders them or the dam. If anything, I think the kids are healthier for it. When I've asked herds with lovely growthy and mature yearlings how they raise their kids, I always hear "MILK!As much as we can give them for as long as we can!" . I know of a LaMancha breeder that literally grows kids to a year with nothing but free choice milk and alfalfa hay. HUGE productive milkers at 14 months old. When I've dam raised most of them will at the least feed their kids 5-6 months. I don't think it's enough to decrease kids appetite or pull moms condition down at that point though.


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Yup, we've got yearlings who will sneak a nurse in on their mamas who have new babies. Kind of funny to watch.


----------



## Squires (Sep 14, 2010)

Usually it is not a problem. Occasionally you will have a doeling who will not stop nursing, and then will nurse on her mom or her self, or sneak a sip from other goats as an adult. 

Self-suckers are a huge headache and you lose a lot of milk. 

You want them fully weaned before they themselves freshen. That's why I create a non-lactating doeling group separate from all others -- give them a chance to break the habit.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

keren said:


> i have never had any luck with my goats self weaning.and i do think its mportant to wean them by this age. they no longer need the milk and it can delay rumen development. as well as dragging mum down. on tje finance thing it is actually more economical to feed the two separately, as milk production.is a very inefficient prpcess. hence why early.weaning is recommended during drought for ommercial livestock producers.
> 
> personally i would separate them.


I agree.


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

Squires said:


> Usually it is not a problem. Occasionally you will have a doeling who will not stop nursing, and then will nurse on her mom or her self, or sneak a sip from other goats as an adult.
> 
> Self-suckers are a huge headache and you lose a lot of milk.
> 
> You want them fully weaned before they themselves freshen. That's why I create a non-lactating doeling group separate from all others -- give them a chance to break the habit.


Huh, that's a really good idea you have with the herds. I was planning on breeding her kid when she's ready and I wouldn't want her to self suck so I guess I may eventually need to take her of myself


----------

